# My very first kitchen.................sink........



## Woodsman (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes, that's what I said.........the kitchen sink.......and, the countertop as well. It's been in service now for about a year and a half. Still looks amazing! Hasn't faded as much as I would have thought it would. Customer still loves it too! That's always a bonus.


----------



## Brink (Sep 7, 2012)

WOW!

That's awesome. How do you do a wooden sink and seal it from water damage?


----------



## Twig Man (Sep 7, 2012)

Now that is awesome!!!!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm wondering about the sealing of the sink as well. Either way, beautiful work. I love it.


----------



## LoneStar (Sep 7, 2012)

Very cool looking ! Seems you would need to recoat it often ? That would be awesome for a vacation home, somewhere that doesnt see daily use.


----------



## Mac (Sep 7, 2012)

:wacko1: oh my gosh,,,,,,,,,,can't even fathom that! This is so cool !


----------



## Woodsman (Sep 7, 2012)

Brink said:


> WOW!
> 
> That's awesome. How do you do a wooden sink and seal it from water damage?



If I remember correctly, it was about 8-10 thin coats of marine grade fiberglass epoxy. As I stated in the original post, this has been in service now for about a year and a half now, and it still looks as good as the day it was put in. There are dings and surface scratches, but the wood is still holding really well. Tight joints and a very clean seal is just one of the things I think are needed to pull off something like this long term.


----------



## firemedic (Sep 7, 2012)

That's awesome!


----------



## woodsmith (Sep 7, 2012)

That is something to wright home about, fantastic, really cool, I am impressed.  to you!


----------



## brown down (Sep 10, 2012)

i was mesmerized by the counter. and than the drool started when i scrolled down to the sink

how thick is the timber for the sink?

is it solid or vaneer for the sink

awesome way to seal that up

if that gets too dinged up, can you just reapply a thin coat of that sealer, or do you have to take it down to bare wood?

awesome job!
that is right up my rustic alley!!


----------



## Woodsman (Sep 10, 2012)

brown down said:


> i was mesmerized by the counter. and than the drool started when i scrolled down to the sink
> 
> how thick is the timber for the sink?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliments! The lumber for the sink was 7/8" thick with exception to the bottoms. I think I made them 1" or maybe 1 1/8" thick so I would have enough material to "slope" the bottom to the drain. 

As far as the finish, yes, if it ever does get too dinged up, you could simply reapply a coat or two of finish right over the existing finish. A light hand sanding would be required to scratch up the surface so that it would adhere, but nothing else.


----------



## conchwood (Sep 29, 2012)

[attachment=11306]


Woodsman said:


> Yes, that's what I said.........the kitchen sink.......and, the countertop as well. It's been in service now for about a year and a half. Still looks amazing! Hasn't faded as much as I would have thought it would. Customer still loves it too! That's always a bonus.



That looks really nice, the coating was probably a marine penetrating epoxy which is very thin like water to soak deeply into the wood and takes many coats to build up. Years ago a couple of brothers came up with the West System epoxy laminating concept and are a major epoxy supply company. Their prices are higher than others but they have a strong customer base. I've been using Resin Coatings Inc. from St. Pete for over 25 years with no complaints and you can talk to specialist to get the right product for your needs and their prices are better. In my home, I build a butcher block countertop out of Tropical Almond I had milled and used water based sealer,
again many coats along with waterbased topcoat. It has been in 3 yrs now and my wife hasn't distroyed it yet except in one spot where she keeps her coffee pot, the heat caused some drying out splitting damage which I sanded down and repaired and now use a tile under the pot. Still have not finished rest of cabinetry.


----------



## Ken Johnson (Oct 3, 2012)

I never saw a wooden sink before. That is amazing! Did you use an epoxy finish to make it waterproof?


----------

